# Theo chuyên gia, rửa mặt với nước ở nhiệt độ hoàn hảo này sẽ giúp bạn có được làn da khỏe đẹp mơ ước



## MoonLight (31/5/18)

*Bên cạnh những phương pháp chăm sóc kỳ công, bí quyết mang đến làn da khỏe đẹp còn nằm ở những thói quen hết sức đơn giản mà điển hình là rửa mặt với nước ở nhiệt độ thích hợp.*

Làn da đẹp, khỏe mạnh là mong muốn của rất nhiều cô gái. Để đạt được mục tiêu này, các tín đồ làm đẹp không ngại áp dụng quy trình dưỡng da chục bước với hàng tá sản phẩm mỗi ngày, kiên trì đắp mặt nạ, đến spa trị liệu, v.v... Vậy nhưng bên cạnh những phương pháp kỳ công và phức tạp đó, bí quyết mang đến làn da khỏe đẹp còn nằm ở những thói quen hết sức đơn giản mà điển hình là rửa mặt với nhiệt độ nước thích hợp.

Đúng vậy, điều mà bạn chẳng mảy may để tâm đến này lại chính là chìa khóa làm đẹp hàng đầu của chuyên gia Joanna Vargas. Chịu trách nhiệm chăm sóc da cho những ngôi sao Hollywood như Naomi Watts, Jenna Dewan, v.v... hiển nhiên là Joana Vargas có rất nhiều bí quyết làm đẹp nhà nghề, nhưng với cô, bí quyết hàng đầu để có làn da khỏe đẹp lại hết sức đơn giản, rẻ tiền: rửa mặt bằng nước ấm trong khoảng 36,5 đến 40,5 độ C.

_

_
_Chuyên gia chăm sóc da nổi tiếng chuyên làm việc với các ngôi sao Hollywood Joanna Vargas cho biết bí quyết chăm sóc da hàng đầu của mình là rửa mặt với nước ấm._​
"Tôi luôn rửa mặt kỹ vào buổi tối nên khi thức dậy vào buổi sáng, tôi chỉ rửa mặt bằng nước ấm mà thôi. Tôi không bao giờ dùng nước quá nóng bởi nó sẽ khiến da khô hơn" - Joanna Vargas chia sẻ trong bài phỏng vấn với trang Byrdie. Theo cô, nước rửa mặt không nên quá nóng hay quá lạnh mà nên nằm ở mức ấm, tức dao động từ 36,5 đến 40,5 độ C. Khoảng nhiệt độ này khá gần với nhiệt độ cơ thể nên sẽ khiến da cảm thấy dễ chịu nhất, từ đó cải thiện sức khỏe làn da.

_

_
_Chuyên gia trang điểm đình đám xứ Hàn Pony cũng có bí quyết chăm sóc da tương tự. Cô cho biết mình luôn rửa mặt với nước có độ ấm tương đương nhiệt độ cơ thể, khoảng 37 độ C._​
Bí quyết này khá trùng khớp với bí quyết của chuyên gia trang điểm đình đám xứ Hàn Pony. Trong một video chia sẻ quy trình dưỡng da cách đây không lâu, Pony cũng từng nhấn mạnh rằng cô luôn rửa mặt với nước có độ ấm tương đương với nhiệt độ cơ thể, khoảng 37 độ C. Được 2 chuyên gia sắc đẹp từ Âu Mỹ sang châu Á công nhận, đây chắc chắn là lời khuyên chăm sóc da mà các tín đồ làm đẹp nên học tập ngay. Bạn hãy thử áp dụng bí quyết này để xem làn da sẽ có sự chuyển biến như thế nào nhé.

_Nguồn: Byrdie_​


----------

